# I have a King KDS 1000/6000



## Bromo33333 (Mar 24, 2017)

... would it make sense to get a coarser stone, and if so, which one?

(I want to be able to reset bevels if need be).

I'm still a beginner, but I am learning!


----------



## inzite (Mar 24, 2017)

i think you can probably still reset bevel on a 1000 but maybe not the king. Anyhow, the Watanabe AI, JNS, JKI lower grits are all well reviewed here. just be mindful when you use a coarse stone though.


----------



## foody518 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sure, <1000 grit stones are so helpful for quickly doing anything to knives which aren't thin behind the edge or carbon
'which one' is really general and ideally works better with some input from you - price, dish resistance, feedback, speed, soak vs splash and go, etc.


----------



## Bromo33333 (Mar 24, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Sure, <1000 grit stones are so helpful for quickly doing anything to knives which aren't thin behind the edge or carbon
> 'which one' is really general and ideally works better with some input from you - price, dish resistance, feedback, speed, soak vs splash and go, etc.



I don't mind the King KDS stone - seems to be OK: Soak for awhile and then splash water on it every so often.

I'd like to keep it under $75 if I can (I have no idea if this is even reasonable!)

I am enough of a beginner I can't really have an informed opinion yet on the rest of it.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd still say, Naniwa Pro/Chosera 400 - not a beginner stone, but exactly because you don't NEED it yet you have time to learn it. And the complete opposite to the king (quickly set up with no ages-long soak. pressure matters a lot. It can and will clog even if it looks clean.)


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 25, 2017)

I thinned a knife on the 1000 side of a King 1000/6000 once... and that very same week I bought a King 400 stone, LOL. Other people are better qualified to offer suggestions, I just got the King 400 because it was economical.


----------



## Jakkonoise (Mar 30, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> I just got the King 400 because it was economical.



where did you get the 400?


----------

